# Listening Scheduler (Mike's tapes)



## krstynvll (Aug 22, 2002)

Experiencing a flare-up in symptoms, I wanted to go back and re-do the program in its entirety. However, I seem to have lost the first CD. Do you think the program will still be effective if I canï¿½t follow the Listening Scheduler? Seems like Side 1 and/or Side 2 pop up, on average, once a week after the initial two weeks (which Iï¿½d have to skip completely). It's been roughly a year since I last listened. About 5 days ago I did send an email to the "contact us" link on the Audio Program website to find out if they could just re-sell me the first CD (can't afford to pay the $100USD again for all of them). They haven't responded, so I guess the answer's NO.


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

maybe someone will see your question about the first CD and answer it here. I do know that I've gone back and listened to just select sessions and found help. nancy


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hello NevRegarding your submission requesting a replacement CD:>>>Below is the result of your feedback form. It was submitted by (your email) on Friday, December 5, 2003 at 07:28:21<<<The UK is 6 hours ahead of the midwest, so was closed for the weekend, and I just received your request today Monday, Dec. 8th. I will email you and call you as well to work out the details for a replacement CD.Most retailers would require full purchase, but I have been authorized to work something out for you.In the meantime, you can listen to the other sessions as desired.Hope this helped you...MarilynT.L. Recordings Ltd.USA Associates


----------



## krstynvll (Aug 22, 2002)

The company just got back to me and said it's no problem to re-purchase just the first CD!!!







Guess I should have been more patient, but I truly thought it had been 5 days.>I've just seen that they responded here as well. Thanks, Marilyn.


----------

